# Savegames bei Steam Spielen



## Domingu (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Habe mir heute einen komplett neuen Rechner bestellt, muss also alles neu aufsetzen, wozu auch Steam inklusive der Spiele gehört, weiß zufällig einer wo da die Savegames und vor allem "Erfolge" gespeichert sind, habe echt keine Lust nach ein paar hundert Stunden Gesamtspielzeit wieder bei null anfangen zu müssen   Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas online gespeichert sein soll.

mfg, doingu


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2011)

also wenn da irgendetwas sich hochläd, dann ist das sicher in der Wolke drin


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist leider nicht einheitlich. Zunächst mal sicher im Steamordner zumindest den Ordner "Userdate" und "Steamapps", dann musst Du die Spiele nämlich nicht neu installieren, wenn Du die beiden dann später in den neuen Steamordner (also da, wo Du Steam später neu hininstallierst) reinkopierst. Oder was auch geht: den gesamten Steamordner komplett sichern, am neuen PC dann Steam installieren, Steam 1x staren und updaten lassen, danach dann den Inhalt des gesicherten Ordners komplett reinkopieren. Was Du ggf. aber machen musst ist, dass Du vor dem ersten Spielstart in der Spielebibliothek nen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen musst und dort mal nach "Spieleintegrität prüfen" oder so ähnlich suchen.

Dann kommen aber die Probleme vor allem mit den Singeplayer-Spielständen, denn das hängt halt vom Spiel ab. zB GTA4 hat nen eigenen Ordner bei Dokumente / Rockstargames. An sich musst Du bei jedem Spiel einzeln nachforschen, wo der Ordner ist und auch ob es vlt. versteckte Ordner gibt. Online einsehbare "Errungenschaften" sollten aber auch online gespeichert werden. In jedem Falle sind Multiplayer-Dinge wie zB Errungenschaften, Klassen usw. bei Spielen wie Call of Duty MW2 oder Black ops online gespeichert.


----------



## Domingu (17. Juni 2011)

Ok vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Naja, dann geht's mal auf Spurensuche. Bin ich froh, dass ich das meiste trotzdem noch immer auf Disc habe ... -.-


----------



## The_Final (17. Juni 2011)

Domingu schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Naja, dann geht's mal auf Spurensuche. Bin ich froh, dass ich das meiste trotzdem noch immer auf Disc habe ... -.-


   Was genau bringt dir eine Disc in dem Fall? Die Spielstände musst du doch trotzdem suchen. Achievements sind übrigens generell online gespeichert, und Steamworks-Titel synchronisieren in den meisten Fällen die Spielstände mit der Cloud, sofern du das nicht deaktiviert hast.


----------



## Domingu (17. Juni 2011)

Meinte damit generell Spiele die erst gar kein Steam brauchen. Im Laden einen Datenträger zu kaufen ist ja mittlerweile auch keine Garantie mehr offline spielen zu können.


----------

